# Warehouse (WGS) speakers



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm thinking about picking up a couple of these for a 2x12.

I'm sold on a Reaper for sure, but there are two different models.
I'm replacing Celestion Greenback G12M speakers.
There's a Reaper that replaces a G12H30 and a Reaper 55hz that replaces a Heritage G12H.
12" Reaperâ„¢ speaker - 30 watts | SteamcoMusic dot Com
12â€ Reaperâ„¢ 55hz speaker - 30 watts | SteamcoMusic dot Com
So the "H" and "M" designations on the Celestion speakers are only for the magnets, heavy and medium?
The Reaper will be a direct replacement for either the H or the M then?

Here's the demo I saw on the Reaper...
(the talking ends @ 3:35)
[video=youtube;_vaX5DxBXz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vaX5DxBXz0[/video]

Should I get a set of either of the Reapers, one of each of those, or mix up one of them with maybe a Veteran 30? 
12" Veteran 30â„¢ speaker - 60 watts | SteamcoMusic dot Com

Any ideas?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The guitar player in my band is currently using all WGS speakers and loves them. I am pretty sure he did some mixing in a 2x12, I'll ask him about it.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a Green Beret with a G12h30 in my 2x12, great speaker.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Good question. I have a Reaper 30 and two Green Berets and they're both great sounding, well-built speakers. Couldn't tell you what to pair with a Reaper 30, but the WGS website and/or Steamco's might give you some clues. I remember emailing WGS with some questions before I bought my first speaker and they were very responsive and helpful with their advice/service.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

This may be a silly question but why are you replacing an actual greenback with a sound-a-like? I guess you're looking for a slight tweak?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

sulphur said:


> So the "H" and "M" designations on the Celestion speakers are only for the magnets, heavy and medium?
> The Reaper will be a direct replacement for either the H or the M then?


 I don't think anyone answered your question specifically. The Reaper versions replace the G12H versions by Celestion (and yes, the H and M refer to magnet size).
So, for G12H replacements:
The Reaper replaces the G12H Anniversary edition.
The Reaper 55Hz replaces the G12H Heritage edition with the lower resonance (55Hz).
Celestion does a 75Hz Heritage edition now too, but there isn't a WGS version of this. I'd love to hear a shootout of that speaker with the different Reapers though.
Then there is the Higher powered Reaper rated at 50 Watts.

The Green Beret is the G12M (Greenback) replacement. Then WGS also has the "Invader" which is a higher powered 50 Watt take on it with a bit sweeter top end. It makes me wonder if this would be comparable to the new Celestion Creamback. I've heard good things about the new Creamback.
I'm rather tempted to try the Invader with my Trainwreck clone. Older greenbacks are popular with Trainwrecks (but interestingly not the Heritage edition because they add too much fizz when turned up instead of smoothing).
Right now my Liverpool works best with my Retro 30 (which is not the direct Vintage 30 replacement like the Veteran 30 is, but a slightly tweaked version) I would like to try something like the Creamback, but without the $160 pricetag (seeing as I don't know how well it will work... and I'm poor)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys.

I don't hate the existing GBs, they just seem to get a bit fizzy when driven though.
I might've not done anything until I ran into that demo, did you check it out?
Even on the speakers I'm hearing the demo through, there is a drastic difference between the Celestions and the WGS.

I've heard raves about the Creambacks too, I'd just like to try these as a less expensive alternative.
I can get two of these for the price of one CB, though that may be possibilty.

The Green Beret are apparently closer to the GBs, so I'd be more apt to try something different.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I sent an email to Steamco, we'll se what they have to say too, thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, quick reply!

Kev @ Steamco suggested a regular Reaper, there are actually three versions, along with a Veteran 30.
That settles it, I'm just waiting on the invoice now. 8)


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Cups said:


> This may be a silly question but why are you replacing an actual greenback with a sound-a-like? I guess you're looking for a slight tweak?


Like Sulphur, I found the Celestion wanting. Sounded nice and sweet with volume and gain levels relatively low, but got fizzy and wooly quite easily after that. Both my Reaper 30 and Green Berets are far superior in that regard. Good value too considering WGS speakers are made in N. America and are about 20% cheaper than even the Chinese Celestions.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a Vet30 in my 2x12. Sounds great. :]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Speakers are on order!

What do you have the Vet30 paired with warplanegrey?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I know you aren't asking me specifically, but I have a Vet 30 with an ET65 in a 2x12 and they sound great. Just ever slightly better, I like the ET65 with the Retro 30 instead. The Retro just seems to have slightly more highs and lows (in a good way) and smooths out fizz more than the Vet.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Seems the Retro is a good pairing with the Reaper too, doh! 8)

I'll see how these work out, I have a feeling that I'll like this set up.


----------



## Simon Steele (Mar 6, 2013)

WGS have caught my eyes, but something in me was always. "the price is to low"  

good to hear some real world experience, can't wait to hear the feedback sulphur.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've only had 1 set of their speakers (british leads), but I can comment on the company's customer service. I bought said speakers off a member here, pretty much brand new never used. 4 years later, I had a magnet come off of one of them while I was moving the cab back into the jamspace. I found WGS on facebook and sent them a message stating my problem.

The company proceeded to send me 4 brand new speakers and pay return shipping on mine. Bear in mind I bought these used and let the company know that.

The speakers sounded great, the prices are reasonable and they seem to take care of their customers. WGS gets my vote


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I don't hate the existing GBs, they just seem to get a bit fizzy when driven though.


UK or Chinese? 55 or 75 Hz?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The GBs are from a Traynor DH212.
The are G12 Ms, 75 Hz. Where does it say that they are made on the speaker?
I couldn't find anything to say it was either. I'm assuming that they are PRC, Prince Rupert Canada. 8)

So what's the difference? Between the country of origin and the Hz?
Lower, or more bass response on the 55Hz?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Those are probably Chinese. UK speakers will say "Made In The UK" somewhere (usually on the frame) vs. "Celestion, Ipswich England" (the company is still British, even if those particular speakers aren't). I've had both, the Chinese ones are a little fizzier. 55 Hz is what came in the old bass cabs that Pagey favoured. Again, less top end. 

I've heard that the WGS Green Berets sit somewhere in between a Chinese & UK GB. Good bang for the buck, but I'm not sure how much better they will be as I find the UK GB can still get fizzy at times, although mine is also a 75 Hz (I just bought a few speakers on the forum to experiment: Alnico Gold, Tone Tubby etc.). You might want to consider a Scumback w/ a heavy dust cover. Or at the very least have the folks at WGS steer you towards a slightly different product (55 Hz etc.).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been running Veteran 30s in my Marshall for a couple years and think they're a great choice.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've heard that the UK made speakers were better.
These only say Celestion International, which more than likely means MIC.

Ya, I didn't specify as to what I was after to the rep, just the ones I was interested in.
If I'd told him what I was trying to avoid, he might've steered me towards the lower resonant speaker.
The two heads I have are pretty bright amps to start, so that probably doesn't help.

Bill steered me toward a higher wattage speaker when I went with some Webers.
That's supposed to help tame some top end.

We'll see what happens, they're on their way.

Let us know about your findings after you experiment Rf.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I've heard that the UK made speakers were better.
> These only say Celestion International, which more than likely means MIC.
> 
> Ya, I didn't specify as to what I was after to the rep, just the ones I was interested in.
> ...


Those are definitely Chinese. 

Pulled the 2 Chinese GBs from a closed back /13 212 & replaced them w/ Scumback's version of a G12H30 (heavy dust cap) & a UK GB (everything so far has been 75 Hz). Better, but still some sizzle. Next step is an Alnico Gold/Blue combo.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> I've heard that the WGS Green Berets sit somewhere in between a Chinese & UK GB.


I'd say that the Green Berets were a bit of their own thing - GB's are much quicker to break up and the Green Berets hold their composure much better under high volume/gain. Comparing a Green Beret and a Reaper 30 to their Celestion "counterparts" (the models they're supposed to be based on), the cone and spider construction seem more rugged in both cases with the WGS speakers.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

I have only just learned about WGS last night, and I am totally gassing for the Green Beret! I want to replace the Weber Signature 12s Alnico that I have in my 2stroke amp (ala Dave Hunter) and prefer a "greenback" sound to the "Jensen sound" Anyone looking to trade or sell a green beret please PM me


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I got the speakers in last Monday, thanks to Steamco for the great service!

I'd played with the Greenbacks for a while, to try and get a mental snapshot.
I wish that I had the proper equipment to have recorded the swap, but nada.

With all the settings on the amp and pedalboard the same,
the first thing I noticed was a touch less high end, not in a bad way.
The fizziness is gone, the main reason for the swap, so that's great.
I simply rolled the cut right up on the amp and boom, the shine was back.

There is far less break up present, my cleans are cleaner.
The overall sound seems fuller, bigger...MOAR!
There's some nice bottom end, presumably from the Veteran 30.
The tone is just richer, maybe thicker even.

I've only taken a few runs so far, but I'm liking what I'm hearing.
It should only get better!

:rockon2:


----------

